# Ive been away, but I´m back



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi everyone. All I can say is AAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!
As you may or may not have noticed I have not been around for a while. There have been loads of reasons, but the main one has been the recent floods. We had a few problems to say the least which are now just about sorted out. Anyway nice to be back, give us a kiss and a cuddle ;-)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

BUGS said:


> Hi everyone. All I can say is AAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!
> As you may or may not have noticed I have not been around for a while. There have been loads of reasons, but the main one has been the recent floods. We had a few problems to say the least which are now just about sorted out. Anyway nice to be back, give us a kiss and a cuddle ;-)



Yes I'd noticed and yes you were missed!!! Glad you're back  ! I hope all is well


Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

jojo said:


> Yes I'd noticed and yes you were missed!!! Glad you're back  ! I hope all is well
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Ta, it is now. I will explain all thats been going on. Nothing too drastic but it´s been fun. Like the new avatar pic by the way. Now all we need to do is think of some more threads to get everyone talking and thinking again.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

BUGS said:


> Ta, it is now. I will explain all thats been going on. Nothing too drastic but it´s been fun. Like the new avatar pic by the way. Now all we need to do is think of some more threads to get everyone talking and thinking again.



Spain has been really quiet today!! Its funny it comes and goes in fits and starts!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

jojo said:


> Spain has been really quiet today!! Its funny it comes and goes in fits and starts!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


It sure does or so I have been told ;-)

Mind you life in Spain is not boring. In the last couple of days we have acquired two new family members. I found the first one in the rain, two days ago. It was just lying in the middle of the road covered in mud. I stopped the car got out in the rain and picked the it up, expecting it to be dead. I think it had just about given up, but it was still alive. Anyway after lots of TLC it now seems to be much better, although it is still very skinny and extremely nervous Then this morning the mother-in-law rings to door bell to ask for some cat food to try to catch a small pathetic looking kitten. We showed her the one I found and she thought it was the same one. Turns out it was the twin of the one she was trying to catch. Hence to say we now have two tiny white bundles of purrs. 
So we now have three cats, two dogs and a horse! Plus of course lots of bugs LOL


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

BUGS said:


> It sure does or so I have been told ;-)
> 
> Mind you life in Spain is not boring. In the last couple of days we have acquired two new family members. I found the first one in the rain, two days ago. It was just lying in the middle of the road covered in mud. I stopped the car got out in the rain and picked the it up, expecting it to be dead. I think it had just about given up, but it was still alive. Anyway after lots of TLC it now seems to be much better, although it is still very skinny and extremely nervous Then this morning the mother-in-law rings to door bell to ask for some cat food to try to catch a small pathetic looking kitten. We showed her the one I found and she thought it was the same one. Turns out it was the twin of the one she was trying to catch. Hence to say we now have two tiny white bundles of purrs.
> So we now have three cats, two dogs and a horse! Plus of course lots of bugs LOL



Lets have some photos of the kittens!!

We've gotta stray dog who roams outside of our garden, he's gotta limp and looks very frail and pathetic, we've tried to catch him but he manages to hide, so we just leave food out, hoping he'll find it! I'm not sure my three dogs would welcome him anyway. 

We have lotsa pet mozzies!! I'm covered in bites. Even the citronella spray doesnt put them off, I cover myself in the stuff and they manage to find the bits I miss!!!

Jo xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

jojo said:


> Lets have some photos of the kittens!!
> 
> We've gotta stray dog who roams outside of our garden, he's gotta limp and looks very frail and pathetic, we've tried to catch him but he manages to hide, so we just leave food out, hoping he'll find it! I'm not sure my three dogs would welcome him anyway.
> 
> ...


Mozzies! There have been loads and loads. We seem to now have the additional benefit of the Asian tiger mosquito. Horrible little sod bites you during the day. 
It’s been good for business but we get bitten to death setting up traps for other people, and we are rapidly running out of stock as we lost lots and lots of stock in the floods!
You need cat nip oil in carrier oil like massage oil to repel mozzies. I am sure you will have an offer or two of help when it comes to applying the oil


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Bugs .... nice to see you back ...... Sue xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

BUGS said:


> Mozzies! There have been loads and loads. We seem to now have the additional benefit of the Asian tiger mosquito. Horrible little sod bites you during the day.
> It’s been good for business but we get bitten to death setting up traps for other people, and we are rapidly running out of stock as we lost lots and lots of stock in the floods!
> You need cat nip oil in carrier oil like massage oil to repel mozzies. I am sure you will have an offer or two of help when it comes to applying the oil


I'll get some!! However, sadly, I think I'll be applying it myself!!  

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hi Bugs .... nice to see you back ...... Sue xxx


Nice to be back, ta.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'll get some!! However, sadly, I think I'll be applying it myself!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Ok if you have to apply it yourself, the best thing to try is the fabric softener sheets you put in your tumble dryer And yes I am serious, it does work. If you decide on rubbing the oil all over yourself instead remember to post the pictures ;-)


----------

